# New 50 gallon



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

im planning on an upgrade to a 50 gallon tank soon and i was wondering wat kinda fish and motile inverts would be able to go with my 2 ocellaris clowns, royal gramma, and cleaner shrimp?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

killjoy391 said:


> im planning on an upgrade to a 50 gallon tank soon and i was wondering wat kinda fish and motile inverts would be able to go with my 2 ocellaris clowns, royal gramma, and cleaner shrimp?


Fish: green chromis, banggai cardinal, lawnmower blenny

Invertebrates: porcelain crabs on top of my head. Is this reef system?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Fish Additions: Gobies of many sorts, Kaudren's Cardinal, Bicolor Pseudochrmois (similar to Royal Gramma), Firefish, and some blennies/wrasses (dependent on system).

Inverts: Porcelain Crab (as mentioned), Peppermint Shrimp, Astrea Starfish, Sand-shifting Starfish, feather dusters, some sponges, and possibly 1 anenome.

Again, what kind of system is this?


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

A lawnmower blenny would be a great addition, just got one myself and he is very hardy and active, great personality!


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

im thinking its probably gonna be a reef system. would a coral beauty or some other sort of dwarf angel be ok also?


----------

